# Best damn bicep workout ever!!!!    FTW!!!!!



## Illtemper (Feb 5, 2013)

This guy is a fucking beast, so impressive how he doesnt even move his arm to curl this weight...........................................:tren:



http://youtu.be/whYJzyRKqgc


----------



## g0re (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't know what's dumber, him doing that, or his stupid ass cut shirt.  What a douche.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 5, 2013)

guy sucks...

why are ology newbies posting videos?


----------



## Cashout (Feb 5, 2013)

That is one of the reasons I choose not to train in public gyms unless I absolutely have to do so.

To paraphrase Dean Wormer in Animal House: Fat and stupid is no way to go through life.


----------



## beasto (Feb 5, 2013)

What a fuckin idiot...and he really thinks he's doing something...I think the only thing he was working was his colon due damn near sharted himself bro.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2013)

Search yewtoob for big cliff


----------



## g0re (Feb 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Search yewtoob for big cliff



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwWV-VBdlzQ

225 x 100

Or something??


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 5, 2013)

wtf???????????


----------



## Cashout (Feb 5, 2013)

g0re said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwWV-VBdlzQ
> 
> 225 x 100
> 
> Or something??



Can I use the fat and stupid comment twice in one thread?


----------



## PFM (Feb 5, 2013)

Clearly that guy has no real friends.


----------



## JOMO (Feb 5, 2013)

Speechless. Someone should walk by and pull the weight down while its decending.


----------



## DF (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol, bouncing the weight off his man boobs.  Funny stuff!


----------



## losieloos (Feb 6, 2013)

Cant wait to see his tricep workout.


----------



## g0re (Feb 6, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Cant wait to see his tricep workout.



Ask and u shall receive

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfXRH9Kdogk


----------



## RustyShackelford (Feb 6, 2013)

That's retarded. 
And I thought the cut shrt added credibility and a touch of class....


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 6, 2013)

g0re said:


> Ask and u shall receive
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfXRH9Kdogk



WTF! And I thought the last guy was bad............ Can't wait to see his version of a leg press.....


----------



## g0re (Feb 6, 2013)

Illtemper said:


> WTF! And I thought the last guy was bad............ Can't wait to see his version of a leg press.....



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxAyhm_ytb8

Leg press.....


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 6, 2013)

I didn't think this "big cliff" could get worse but here it is...... 

http://youtu.be/AzLYNY0pVI0

Bench pressing like a boss!


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 6, 2013)

He obviously didnt check his hair line before he walked out the door.


----------



## Georgia (Feb 6, 2013)

How are these people being bred?


----------



## JOMO (Feb 6, 2013)

This cliff guy has to be joking...has to be.


----------



## g0re (Feb 6, 2013)

JOMO said:


> This cliff guy has to be joking...has to be.



I sure as hell hope so too. Trollers gonna troll


----------



## Azog (Feb 9, 2013)

Georgia said:


> How are these people being bred?



When two reh-tards get let off their leashes and fuuuuuuuck. Obviously...


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 9, 2018)

WOW.  SMH.  I wasted time watching that.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 10, 2018)

Wonder what kind of music a animal like this has to listen to in order to achieve such a lift


----------



## Spongy (Jan 10, 2018)

Wow, this thread was originally back in the SI days...


----------

